# canon pixma mp 145 error e5



## shahedjoy (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been using this printer since 1 yr..but when i refilled the catridge and inserted,the lcd shows E5 which is for (The ink cartridges are not installed or a non-supported ink cartridge is installed, or the ink cartridges are not installed properly).. i tried everything by cleaning the head and golden pins on the catridge but in vain... wat could be the problem?? plzz help me...


----------

